
Show HN: A list of no-code software, by category, with real-world examples - truedrew13
https://x.workandwhistle.co/no-code-list
======
snisarenko
You mentioned that you built the site with Airtable, but don't mention
Airtable as database tool :)

[https://x.workandwhistle.co/no-code-
list/?categories=Databas...](https://x.workandwhistle.co/no-code-
list/?categories=Databases%20/%20Custom%20Data)

Here is a list of no-code tools i've collected over time

[https://www.integromat.com/en/](https://www.integromat.com/en/)

[https://crowdsignal.com/features/](https://crowdsignal.com/features/)

[https://automations.io/](https://automations.io/)

[https://www.storyblok.com/](https://www.storyblok.com/)

[https://getkirby.com/](https://getkirby.com/)

[https://www.appsheet.com/](https://www.appsheet.com/)

[https://www.glideapps.com/](https://www.glideapps.com/)

[https://www.caravelstudio.io/](https://www.caravelstudio.io/)

[https://www.sheetgo.com/](https://www.sheetgo.com/)

[https://www.actiondesk.io/](https://www.actiondesk.io/)

[https://developers.google.com/appmaker/](https://developers.google.com/appmaker/)

[https://www.zoho.com/creator/](https://www.zoho.com/creator/)

[https://ifttt.com/](https://ifttt.com/)

~~~
truedrew13
Amazing, thank you for that list! I'm going to check those out.

Also, thanks for pointing out the missing Airtable. Ironically, I must have
accidentally deleted it last time I added something to the list, because it's
supposed to be on there.

------
helhady
You should check out dashdash, where I work. It's a spreadsheet that gives you
access to business data and APIs. You can use dashdash to find companies and
people, send emails and Slack messages, automate your CRM, enrich leads, and
more, all using your spreadsheet skills!
[https://dashdash.com](https://dashdash.com)

------
benoror
[https://www.makerpad.co/](https://www.makerpad.co/)

~~~
bentossell
thanks for posting!

(founder of Makerpad)

------
denkmoon
Why is "no-code" attractive? Who is using these services?

~~~
bentossell
I think no-code is attractive for a number of reasons. When you're non-
technical (can't code) then you're told to learn to code or find a technical
co-founder if you want to build something.

It's not that reassuring for someone just starting out wanting to test a
random idea that you have to do these big things in order for it to see the
light of day.

No-code tools are becoming so powerful that you can build all sorts of things
and I built a site with lots of tutorials for that purpose[1] (It's a
membership site, some tutorials are free). Things like a marketplace app like
Airbnb[2], an Instagram like app[3], eBay marketplace[4], tools for
product/market fit[5], membership sites and a lot more using a number of
tools.

Now I know lots of people have their opinions about cloning sites but
personally, I think if you have an idea for a specific site which would work
like X then I don't see why using the user experience of a similar site can't
be the starting point for where these non-technical folk start testing their
ideas.

Also, I think it's powerful for professionals to be able to build themselves
small tools in order to increase their workflows, productivity etc without
relying on dev resources especially in an increasingly remote workforce.

[1] [https://www.makerpad.co/](https://www.makerpad.co/) [2]
[https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/airbnb-mobile-app-clone-
plu...](https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/airbnb-mobile-app-clone-plus-admin-
app) [3] [https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/instagram-clone-using-
glide...](https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/instagram-clone-using-glide-and-a-
google-sheet) [4] [https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/creating-a-marketplace-
app-...](https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/creating-a-marketplace-app-on-
bubble) [5] [https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/how-superhuman-built-an-
eng...](https://www.makerpad.co/tutorial/how-superhuman-built-an-engine-to-
find-product-market-fit)

~~~
truedrew13
I'd second all that, and I'd add that even as a developer, no-code is really
attractive.

In order to code something that real people use, a huge amount of time gets
spent on things that aren't critical to the actual product and are usually
redundant. For example, I think setting up and maintaining servers is
annoying. I also hate coding all the piping for transactional emails, password
reset flows, etc. I've coded them a million times, and I feel like it's more
useful to get that stuff out of the box and focus on things that move the
product forward.

This is especially true for a new idea that needs to be validated.

------
tritiy
So much stuff. The difficult thing is to figure out which one to use. With
programming you are (somewhat) aware of the limitations and difficulty. Here
you have to pick one tool, invest time to figure out how it works, how hard it
is to use, what are the limitations etc.

I wish there was a review site for such software :(

~~~
truedrew13
That's exactly what I want to do with this site, actually.

I don't want to do a "standard" review site, though... I want to help people
answer the question "which no-code tool should I use for my specific task?" in
the most efficient way I can.

Ben from Makerpad has the "how to build things" side covered, and I want to
focus on the "which software should I choose" step that comes right before
building.

I think showing real world examples and some type of standardized assessments
(by category) might be the first steps, but I'm not sure how it will look
yet... still figuring it out.

------
pdm55
react code generator [https://divjoy.com/](https://divjoy.com/)

------
winrid
Heh, Big Commerce is on here. I used to make money writing scripts for Big
Commerce stores in high school.

------
Dutchie2020
Cool! There's some pretty nice tools in there.

------
russdpale
How is codesandbox.io "no-code"?

~~~
truedrew13
Is that on the list? Codepen is on there, which is debatable, but it takes
care of hosting and embedding different code environments without code, so it
made the list.

------
akeck
Different audience, but Simulink?

~~~
yitchelle
My engineering team uses Simulink for their development, and would heartily
argue that it is code that they are developing. For me , it is semantics as to
whether it is code or not, but it still need plenty of knowledge and expertise
to properly use it.

~~~
akeck
Fair point. I do love the simplicity of double pendulum demo though.

------
xbiz
one additional would be dropsource.com/platform

(I work at Dropsource)

